# does iPad work with Safari Books online



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Someone at work asked me today about using the Kindle with Safari Books online since some of the content can be downloaded.  I have the means to test that scenario.
Then he mentioned the iPad.  I don't really know how the books online works, but I don't have an iPad to test it.  Do any of you folks who have an iPad use Safari Books online or know anyone who does?
Thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking at the FAQ on the website, it appears that books can come in one or more of three formats: PDF, ePUB and Mobi. I would think that the iPad can easily use any that are PDF or ePUB, but Mobi may be a challenge. 

However, it appears that all content can be accessed via the web browser and an online subscription. So, as long as wifi is available, any content should be available.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I just googled it on the iPad and I am able to view the web site no problem.  However, in order to actually read anything, you have to subscribe and I'm not wanting to do that.

The do have various ways to contact them on their "Contact Us" page.  Perhaphs your coworker could call or email them and ask if it works on the iPad?

Generally, most things work, if not instantly, then there is a workaround.  As long as they're not displaying stuff in Flash.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I did try it with the browser on the Kindle and once I enabled Java I was able to log in and read books.  So I'm guessing the browser on the iPad should be able to handle it.
Jose also said that he could get to it with his iPhone...
I'll find someone around here who can verify or I'll add it into my next call to Customer Service.
Thanks!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Can you enable Java on the ipad? I tried in order to get into a chat room that I go to weekly from my MBP and I couldn't do it.
Paula ny


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Can you enable Java on the ipad? I tried in order to get into a chat room that I go to weekly from my MBP and I couldn't do it.
> Paula ny


Beats me - maybe someone who knows more than I do will see this.

I can tell you that I went by the Apple store on the way home and checked the Safari Books Online and it does work. I also (just for comparison purposes) opened the ereader program - not crazy about it. I think the page turn is kinda overdone - I've gotten used to the little flash with the e-ink. But you do get a font choice - I want a san serif font without having to hack my Kindle!


----------

